
As packages get hidden in pkg.go.dev, Go communit aim to keep godoc.org alive - soroso
https://groups.google.com/forum/
======
networkimprov
Already posted here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22241357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22241357)

